# 2004 Sentra, 1.8; Noisey rear from 35+ MPH



## JTchicago (Oct 21, 2007)

Looking for advise on a noise emanating from the rear axle, specifically the rear passenger side. As I go faster the noise gets louder. This appears to have started after I had new tires put on the car [Bridgestone Potenza's]. Now, I know these tires are pretty noisy, but this is rediculous. 

Thoughts of what else this may be. I am thinking bearing??

If this indeed is the wheel bearing, difficult or easy to replace??


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Not too hard. You'll be replacing the hub & bearing assy., which MSRP's from Nissan @ $165. I'm not sure if it's available on the aftermarket. Service procedure states you need to install a new ABS sensor ring if it has ABS, but Nissan shows differant part #'s for ABS vs. non-ABS, which would seem to indicate that the ABS hub would come with the sensor ring on it.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

since you said it started after you had new tires installed, put the rt rr tire on the lt frt... see if the noise follows... if not, go for the hub/brg


----------



## blackqg (Nov 24, 2010)

it the hub assembly i have the same problem the stock hub is weak


----------



## JTchicago (Oct 21, 2007)

*IT"S BAAAACK!*

So, Right after this post, I had the bearing replaced professionally, but now it is making noise again. Jacked the car up and spun the wheel and it bogs down.

Question is, this is 4 years on just this one wheel; is it normal for a bearing to go out in just a short amount of time?????


----------

